# Jujitsu (traditional) vids or mpegs??



## karatekid1975 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey all.

I'm just wondering if any of you have videos or mpegs or even links to Jujitsu videos. If so, please post them here. Even cool links would be good.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 16, 2005)

I have some on dvd, but I'll see about posting them soon.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks  I look forward to seeing them.


----------



## bignick (Dec 16, 2005)

http://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video?ei=UTF-8&fr=sfp&p=jujutsu

See what you can find....


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 17, 2005)

This is a clip of my teacher and myself doing some Idori techniques from Wado-ryu.

http://www.geocities.com/goshinbudo_indonesia/idori_sample.zip


----------



## karatekid1975 (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow! Thanks guys  I'll be busy with those for a while hehehehehe


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 22, 2005)

Do you want more? Was the clip any useful?


----------



## karatekid1975 (Dec 22, 2005)

Sure. But if ya got more, post them


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 24, 2005)

Here is one

http://www.geocities.com/goshinbudo_indonesia/assorted_techniques.zip

If you could identify me in those clips, I'll give you another one 

I hope this one will be useful to you. Please let me know your progress!


----------



## karatekid1975 (Dec 29, 2005)

OMG!! I didn't realize you replied to this thread again jujutsu_indonesia. Sorry about that.

Anyways, the first clip is kind of dark. But the clip outside, you are the one on the ground face down with the last technique hehehehehe. Nice tech, though.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 2, 2006)

karatekid1975 said:
			
		

> OMG!! I didn't realize you replied to this thread again jujutsu_indonesia. Sorry about that.
> 
> Anyways, the first clip is kind of dark. But the clip outside, you are the one on the ground face down with the last technique hehehehehe. Nice tech, though.


 
Aww.. wrong.. that wasn't me, it was a good friend of mine who is now teaching in another island 

But thank you for trying, I will give you another clip shortly


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jan 2, 2006)

jujutsu_indonesia said:
			
		

> Aww.. wrong.. that wasn't me, it was a good friend of mine who is now teaching in another island
> 
> But thank you for trying, I will give you another clip shortly


 
Dang! I'll try again with the next one


----------

